

Show HN: Codementor launches instant 1:1 help marketplace for developers - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io

======
weitingliu
When we did our first Show HN _way back_ in June of last year, Codementor was
an one-man team and a little more than just a landing page.

The support and feedback from HN at the time made us believe and gave us the
push we needed. A _huge_ thanks to the community here! Thank you! None of
these could've happened without the support here.

I understand we still have tons of work to do - any feedback would be
appreciated!

~~~
cmbaus
This is an interesting idea. I could see it being used by senior and junior
engineers alike.

There are times when I'm working in an area where I do not have experience or
expertise and think, "it would be nice to have a specialist review what I'm
doing here." Sometimes I'll ask a friend, but you can only do that so often.
It would be better to pay for that advice.

This could be really useful to generalist developers.

------
greenrice
How experienced are you expected to be if you want to be a Codementor?

------
grncdr
How does this compare to AirPair?

------
akeidel
Congrats!

------
redbug
Awesome!

